# Educated Guesses PLease!!!



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I need to know what this guy is ppl! PLz help me...i think its a sanchezi but i bought it as a rhom. Any questions you guys have about the fish that you cant see in the vid.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i dont think you can really tell from the vids, i think your best bet is to take a flank shot of the fish


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

These are the closest i can get to a flank shot


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Need clearer flank shots...how big is it?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Not including the tail it is about 2.5"

heres some older vids of him


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

It's so hard to tell when it's that size. 
I think it's a Rhom only because it's all silver. I know Sanchezi's probably don't show thier red untill they bigger..But just looking at it in the vids it looks like a Rhom


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thats what im hoping for...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Some more pics...tried to get more focus...it kinda worked..





































thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

No offense Trigga, but those pictures suck!







(I know it can be a PIA to get a decent shot!)

I can't commit one way or the other at this point...some shots suggest rhom, others sanchezi, and then there is the possibility it is neither. Grow it out some more and practice taking better pics (or get a better camera)!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

about that....arent rhoms supposed to grow rapidly to 6" in the first year? Ive had mine since January and its only grown a .5"


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Some new pics and some attempts at flank shots.

























thanks


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Man...you are not making this easy!

I'm leaning towards sanchezi (mainly because of the large eye, apparently blunt snout, and number of dorsal fin rays), but without a clear flank shot or clear shot of the belly scutes, it is hard to say for sure. Time will reveal more definitive features.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

trigga your pictures are getting worse...try and turn the aquarium lights on and take one without the flash. Until you get some more *CLEAR* shots of him, you won't get an accurate ID.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Although the pics are very bad im gonna say S sanchezi


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i think it might be a piranha


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> piranha_guy_dan Posted Today, 02:59 PM
> i think it might be a piranha


 I agree, a very good educated guess and certainly fits into a backed up theory.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Try drawing him in paint ?
lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Winkyee said:


> Try drawing him in paint ?
> lol
> View attachment 152026


deffinatly an elong winkyee


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

^ lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

defiantely has something wronmg with the growth if its only grrown .5 snice January . try prazipro


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Try gathering the net into a bunch around the handle (secure with a zip tie or small piece of wire)and using the taut net material to maneuver the fish to the side of the tank to get a better picture.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Try gathering the net into a bunch around the handle (secure with a zip tie or small piece of wire)and using the taut net material to maneuver the fish to the side of the tank to get a better picture.


thanks for the tip









ill try it and have pics up later today


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

coutl said:


> defiantely has something wronmg with the growth if its only grrown .5 snice January . try prazipro


And why would you say that? You dont even know what kind of fish it is....and some studies show that internal parasites actually increase the growth rate of fish..not decrease it.


----------

